# Lost My Kelly



## Nightengale212 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi All,

I am new to this site and just prior to Christmas lost my beloved female Kelly at age 10 to a stroke. I am still very much in shock as she was fine the day prior and within several hours she was gone. This is my 3rd golden loss in the last 20 years, my first was my big tough male Bailey I lost in 1996 from a brain tumor at age 6. My 2nd loss was of my sweet gentile male Duffy also age 6 in 2003 from a hemangiosarcoma, and now Kelly. My boys were very special, but Kelly was my heart dog. I can't even begin to describe our close relationship, but she was such a loyal companion never leaving my side following the sudden death of my husband in 2001, and a year later was my golden nurse helping me to recover following a bout of cancer. Although I am still very raw from the loss of Kelly, I just cannot imagine life without a golden, and hopefully one day can open my heart to another.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, you've been through so much. I can't begin to imagine your pain.

Your days will brighten when you bring more Gold into your life. You have my sympathy. I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

aww so sorry to hear that hun.
maybe in time you will have another gr.
whay not volunteer at a resue centre to help out and interact with some more dogs to see how you feel.
in the meantime welcome, and browse the pics and posts.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your losses you have been through so much, I hope one day you will be able to open your heart to another Golden.

Welcome to the forum I hope posting on here and reading the posts on here will help bring you a little comfort,there are a great bunch of people on here.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. You've lost so much. I hope that you are able to find comfort in the memories you and Kelly share.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and Kelly...


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Kelly. When you feel like it we would love to see some photos of Bailey, Duffy, and Kelly. Sounds like you are a lover of GRs just like the rest of us. It would be good if you could share that love with another GR when the time is right. Enjoy your time here on the GRF. By the way, "Welcome" to the GRF from Mandy and me in North Carolina!

Rest in peace sweet Kelly ~ and play lots at the bridge with Bailey and Duffy!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear of all of your losses. Hoping that soon you will be able to think of them all with only good thoughts and no sadness.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry to hear of your loss. I've lost two very special Goldens myself in the last fifteen years, both to cancer, so I can imagine what you're going through. When you can, think about sharing a story or two about Kelly with us. I can't say that I know the "right" way that everyone should try to heal from the loss of a dog, but sharing stories and photos of my boys has always lifted my heart and kept their memories alive in me.

And as far as another Golden goes, there's nothing disloyal about opening your heart again, and there's also nothing wrong with taking your time to grieve. Some people go looking for a puppy right away, and some don't. I'm guessing there's another Golden in your future, but only you will know the right time.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. So very sorry for your losses. I do hope you open your heart and home to another golden. As so many of us know, it is so very hard to come home to a goldenless house. I would love to see some pictures of your past goldens.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Kelly. I know what it is like to lose a heart dog...many of us here do. I'm glad you have found us. I hope we can help your heart to mend by being here for you. I will send a little prayer up to my angel boy Kody to comfort your Kelly as she arrives at Rainbow Bridge.

Godspeed sweet angel Kelly..................


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your losses. Many of us here do understand. I've lost three in the last seven years and miss each for his own special qualities. It seems especially hurtful when it is so unexpected, but never something I am comfortable with.
I hope your pain eases with time. It does make it easier to remember the good times and accept their passing. I hope you find another heart dog to help you through. If not, then show us pictures and enjoy the ones we share, Rest assured that you will never hear "It was just a dog" from this group of people!
If you just need an "ear", you'll find many here.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

We're sorry to hear of the loss of your Kelly girl. We understand the feeling all too well since we too lost our baby girl just a couple of weeks ago.

A warm welcome to the forum and rest assured the good folks here at the forum will help tremendously in easing the pain of your loss. It is a great group of people.

We'll keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, am so sorry you've found us under such sad circumstances. As others have said, many of us have walked down that path, and I can assure you that there will always be ears to listen or shoulders to lean on here. We're very glad you've joined us and when you want, we'd love to see pics and hear stories of the special goldens you've had. AND.... we'll be your cheering, ooohing and aawwwing section when you decide to bring another sweetheart into your family. Hugs to you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest assured your beloved Kelly watches over you daily and is awaiting the reunion at the Bridge.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,
I am so sorry for all the loses you have suffered and the recent of Kelly. She sounds like she was a special girl and when you feel up to it, would love to see pictures of all three of them. Alot of people have found their way here due to the same reason and say it has helped to share their stories with people that understand like we do. Unfortunately so many of us have been thru the pain and know what you are feeling.

Hopefully one day you will be able to share your love with another golden and when you do, your Kelly, Bailey and Duffy will help to train the new pup while walking on silent paws. 
Again welcome to the forum and I hope you will stick around and share your pups stories with us.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Firstly, Welcome to the Forum! I am so, so sorry to hear of your losses, and your recent and sudden loss of Kelly. I know your pain of losing a "heart dog" as we lost our beloved Jake (8 yrs. old) to cancer.

Please know that you are among friends here, many of whom have lost one or more Golden. Hopefully, when the time is right, you will open your heart to a new Golden companion. Until then, we would love to see pictures and hear stories of Kelly, Bailey and Duffy.

{{Hugs To You}} R.I.P. Dear Sweet Kelly

~Jackie


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So very sorry to hear of the loss of your Kelly. Most of us here know how devastating it is and my heart goes out to you. Hope you can post some pics as we would love to see your special girl.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

My heart goes out to you over the loss of Kelly.

We lost our heart dog, Rusty, a beautiful 9 year old golden to Hemangio in January. This is the second dog we have lost to hemangio. 9 years ago we lost our German Shepherd to this horrid disease. During Rustys short battle with Hemangio, we knew that our life was going to be unimaginable without him. There was simply no doubt in our minds that we would have to have another golden. So while we cared for him the last couple weeks he was with us, we also began a search for the next love of our life.
We put Rusty to rest on Jan 10th at 3:00 pm. At 8:00 pm that very evening we called our new breeder to make plans. One of her goldens had just had a litter the day before and so we laid claim to one of the pups. We will bring her home on March 7th. 

Rusty was your typical loving caring golden and I believe he would want us to give another golden the same life that we tried to give him. In bringing another golden home, we honor him, by saying that we need another companion just like him. He gave us so much, and made our lives so rich, that we must have another JUST LIKE HIM.

I think Kelly would probably want the same for you. She would not want to see you go through the lonliness and the loss that you must be experiencing. She would want you to give another golden the wonderful life that you gave her.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry and saddened to read of the loss of Kelly. As others have said, sadly so many of us here know what a tough time you will be having at the moment.

Kelly's, Bailey's and Duffy's memories will remain safely in your heart. I hope in time you will let another golden into your heart - but only you will know when that time is right

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Kelly


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just so sorry for your loss. It sounds like your Kelly was one amazing dog who really helped you out through some extremely tough times in your life. May you find peace in the coming days ahead. Hugs to you...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry you have experienced so many losses. Kelly sounds like she was there for you through so much. My goldens have been there like that for me through many horribly painful times. Their unconditional love is a life saver.

I'm glad you found the Forum. There is much support here. Through good times and sad.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I lost my golden girl, KayCee to cancer May 25, 2008 at age 8 yrs 9 monhts, my golden boy Buck to heart attack May 15, 2007 at 12 yrs 3 months Both died as I held them. I lost my heart golden, KayCee's littermate brother Hunter , Oct. 16, 2003 at 4 yrs 2 months to autoimmune hemolytic anemia and liver damage brought on by the 6 month month injection heartworm prevention, ProHeart6. My one remaining golden is actually a golden mix we adopted Dec 7, 2002 ad se is very special.

One of these days you will see a golden, be it an adult or a puppy, and it will be in your heart bfore you can turn your back on it,. Goldens hae a way of rushing into you heart at break-neck speed and there is not a thing you can do to stop it. you will always love and miss your lost dog, but a new one just makes room in your heart. 

Almost all of us here have lost at least one dog, golden or other breed, and we all keep them alive in memory thru stories and pictures, so any time you feel up to it, tell us about all 3 of your wonderful goldens.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your Kelly obviously was very special to you and it can be so difficult to knowingly put ourselves in that position again to have our hearts broken. I am sure Kelly is watching from the Bridge along with Bailey and Duffy. She will give you that little nudge they love to give, when she knows you are ready and help you find your next dog. It sounds like you may be getting closer.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Kelly and all of the pain you have had in your life recently.


----------



## Bradyr (Dec 29, 2008)

*Feel for You*

[quote=Nightengale212;733918]Hi All,

I am new to this site and just prior to Christmas lost my beloved female Kelly at age 10 to a stroke. I am still very much in shock as she was fine the day prior and within several hours she was gone. This is my 3rd golden loss in the last 20 years, my first was my big tough male Bailey I lost in 1996 from a brain tumor at age 6. My 2nd loss was of my sweet gentile male Duffy also age 6 in 2003 from a hemangiosarcoma, and now Kelly. My boys were very special, but Kelly was my heart dog. I can't even begin to describe our close relationship, but she was such a loyal companion never leaving my side following the sudden death of my husband in 2001, and a year later was my golden nurse helping me to recover following a bout of cancer. Although I am still very raw from the loss of Kelly, I just cannot imagine life without a golden, and hopefully one day can open my heart to another.[/quote]
I am so sorry for your loss...I am sure the totally unexpectedness makes it even worse...Goldens are truly special dogs...and unless you are fortunate to have owned one, you will not understand....I lost my Bailey two years ago, to a sudden presentation of cancer...so I know ...I only hope that when you are ready....a new "baby" will help!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your furbabies' passing. It's sad enough to lose them--but to lose one suddenly makes the pain all that much worse.

When you're ready, we'd love to see pics of your family. When the time is right, you can always explore the possibility of another companion--Golden or otherwise.

Rest In Peace, Kelly.

SJ


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

glad you're here with others who can comprehend the horrible hurt. My DH is scared of how much he feels for our little goldie (at 16 months he'll always be "the little guy") after the loss of his heart lab from cancer. There are just some dogs that are so...

Anyway, hi from Sadie (lab-8 this month), Obi (goldi 12), Bridger (16 months)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nightengale*

Nightengale:

I am so very SORRY ABOUT your loss of Kelly-My rescued Golden Ret., Smooch, is 10 years old.

I hope that when you are ready ,you will give the deep love you have to another Golden in need.


----------



## Carole (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses. What pain you must be feeling. My thoughts and prayers are with you!
Carole


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very soor for your loss of Kelly. I too know the sadness of losing a beloved golden. I hope at some point you are able to get another, to help heal you. My prayers are with you. xxoo


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Kelly like people say we do understand how you feel.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you at this sad time, I hope in time you can share a photo and story of your Kelly with us to help you heal. One day I hope you can again take another golden into your life... it is so heart wrenching that we have to loss them.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kelly. I hope when you are ready and the time is right, you find another friend.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am very sorry for you loss.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Just reading your post made me think about what has happened in my life over the past 2 years. We lost our Becky in the same way you lost your golden girl - out for a long walk one day & gone the next to a stroke. Although it's hard to loose them so quickly, they didn't suffer long. We did have our Ollie to help us - I think it was a joint effort there - he helped us & we helped him but he was very lonely. Along came Nyg and the two were great buddies. Unfortunately, we lost Ollie in a vehicle accident in Nov/08 & it tore our hearts out of our chests. Even though we had another puppy coming to our home, I didn't think we could do it. We moved forward & Razz joined our home just a month ago! I can't imagine life without him! You will have another golden come into your home, your life and your heart - life just isn't complete without them


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

So very sorry about your Hubby and Kelly.
I hope you open your heart to another Golden Retriever very soon-you would be saving a life and they would be loving you!


----------

